# Christmas Present



## geoff (Jul 29, 2003)

Just thought I would share some views of my Christmas present with you some are moody like me.























Hope you enjoy

Geoff


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Very nice Geoff,


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I've seen that case before and think it's a real winner. I'm not sure about that partitioned dial though I'd prefer it just plain, but they are teriffic watches arn't they.

Enjoy.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

I like those cases too. Same as the alarm watch I've got. Didn't know they did chronos in them.

Thanks Geoff.


----------

